
Serverless Computing: One Step FW, Two Steps Back - kiyanwang
https://databeta.wordpress.com/2018/12/13/serverless-computing-one-step-fw-two-steps-back/
======
tirumaraiselvan
My preferred title would have been: One step sideways

A much needed paper which goes into the programming model in serverless rather
than the operational model. Although, the first cases study is obviously bad
for serverless (training a ML model) whereas the second case study does not
indicate bad results (using trained ML model) as half a second latency is
acceptable. As the paper itself quotes:

`One might argue that FaaS encourages a new, event-driven distributed
programming model based on global state.`

Yes, exactly. It is not made for distributed computing or data-centric
applications. It is made for making applications more modular, atomic and
compositional with the upside of less ops and more scale and the downside of
lower performance.

EDIT: Added preferred title.

